# Consumo de estereo de auto



## diisjc

Tengo mi estereo Sony, es de 52 Watts x 4 canales y lo tengo conectado a una fuente de 400watts... pero me dijeron que no subiera todo el volumen ya que podría volarse la fuente por no poder mandar suficientes watts..

Ésta es mi duda, si es 52 Watts x 4 yo creo que debe ocupar unos 208 Watts de la fuente o un poco mas,
si alguien sabe cuanto requiere se agradece su ayuda y atención.


----------



## pandacba

Primero que nada, la mayoría de los equipos de auto que dicen  de entre 45 a 60W X 4 salidas, no se refieren a una salida contínua RMS, ya que sin cambiar la fuente o utilizar los artilugios de Philips y su IC de 50-70W, éstos ninguno llega a tal punto, suelen dar máximo cerca de 30 W sobre 2 Ohms, por lo tanto si tu fuente entrega realmente 400 W está muy lejos de dañarse.


----------



## diisjc

Gracias por contestar... y ahorita mismo lo pruebo a máximo volumen a ver que pasa..


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA

Para hacer funcionar un reproductor Sony o Pioneer con una fuente de 100W de 8 0 9 Ampers puede hacer funcionar perfectamente. Si tiene alguna duda si la fuente soporta la potencia del reproductor tenga en cuenta las siguientes técnicas de medición: Ponga a funcionar el reproductor e instale un voltímetro y mida si hay fluctuación de voltaje al aplicarle buen volúmen y si se baja el voltaje  es señal que la fuente no tiene suficiente amperaje o potencia.

Tenga en cuenta también la temperatura que no se eleve en el regulador de la fuente que esta instalado en el disipador, en caso que sea una fuente regulada. Aumente la capacidad del filtro a nos 10.000 microfaradios y debe ser mas alto el voltaje del capacitor con respecto al de la fuente para evitar que se explote, espero que ésto le sirva de alguna ayuda a todos los colegas que lo lean con mucho gusto. Su amigo y servidor Isidro Barajas, Técnico.


----------



## diisjc

El voltímetro cómo y en que parte  debería estar conectado para medir el voltaje y amperaje ?


----------



## sabela

> Para hacer funcionar un reproductor Sony o Pioneer con una fuente de 100W de 8 0 9 amperios puede hacer funcionar perfectamente.



Colocándole un capacitor de 10000uf estaríamos en algo similar ya que la fuente debe dar la corriente de carga para éste ?


----------



## pandacba

Si la fuente no te entrega la corriente necesaria, no hay capacitor que valga, la fuente propuesta por el forista tiene 400W y tiene los filtros adecuados a esa potencia, no hace falta nada externo


----------



## Matyasp99

Hola, se que el tema es viejo pero buscando respuestas llegué a éste foro. Me pasa que al conectar el estéreo a la fuente ésta se apaga, desconecto el estéreo de la fuente y la fuente del tomacorriente, espero un minuto mas o menos, la vuelvo a conectar y arranca bien.

Al volver a conectar el estéreo se vuelve a apagar la fuente, es de 500w y 36A según etiqueta. Puede ser que no de suficiente amperaje? El estéreo lo conecto solo sin altavoces.


----------



## pandacba

Que tipo de fuente es? en el auto tu estereo enciende?


----------



## Matyasp99

El stereo enciende y se apaga enseguida


----------



## Fogonazo

Matyasp99 dijo:


> El stereo enciende y se apaga enseguida


¿ Que respondes a lo que consultó el Panda ?


pandacba dijo:


> Que tipo de fuente es? en el auto tu estereo enciende?


----------



## Matyasp99




----------



## Fogonazo

Falta responder algo mas



pandacba dijo:


> . . . .  en el auto tu estereo enciende?



En la imagen que publicaste *NO *dice que esa fuente entregue 33A en 12V, solo entrega 16


----------



## Matyasp99

Sisi en el auto anda perfecto


----------



## Fogonazo

Matyasp99 dijo:


> Sisi en el auto anda perfecto


Entonces habría que hacer algún tipo de reforma sobre la fuente como para evitar la protección por sobre consumo, que es lo que está fallando.
Intenta agregar sobre la línea de los 5V de la fuente un consumo de un par de amperes para ver como se comporta.


----------



## Matyasp99

Aver si entendi bien conecto algo ala linea de 5v solamente?


----------



## Fogonazo

Matyasp99 dijo:


> Aver si entendi bien conecto algo ala linea de 5v solamente?


Sip, por ejemplo una lámpara de automóvil, del tipo alta y baja con ambos filamentos en paralelo.


----------



## Matyasp99

Ok, gracias por la paciencia y perdón por la ignorancia.


----------



## Fogonazo

Matyasp99 dijo:


> . . .  perdon por la ignorancia.


No existe motivo para pedir perdón,


----------



## Luda28

Cuánto es lo máximo de tiempo que puede tardar un estéreo funcionando sin que se arranque el vehículo? 
Un cliente tuvo en estéreo encendido por hora y media y la batería se descargó, es normal?


----------



## Scooter

Pues depende del estéreo, de la batería, del estado de la batería y de la discomovil que montó.

Así en vacío es perfectamente normal.

Haz cuatro números de potencias y energías...


----------



## MAKAudio

Luda28 dijo:


> Cuánto es lo máximo de tiempo que puede tardar un estéreo funcionando sin que se arranque el vehículo?
> Un cliente tuvo en estéreo encendido por hora y media y la batería se descargó, es normal?


Hola, depende el consumo. Las baterías tienen un cierto rango en Amper/hora. Depende de la potencia consumida por el equipo. Igual desde ya te digo que si no tiene un equipo de los estilo "audio car" muy potentes, que vaya cambiando la batería...


----------

